# Buying UK shares from Ireland - The best options



## papabravo (28 Apr 2007)

Silly question(s). - I've never bought shares before. Firstly, can anybody tell me if i can buy shares listed on the London stock Exchange from a broker here in Ireland? If this is possible can I do so online?


----------



## BillyNoMates (30 Apr 2007)

www.keytrade.com You can buy shares on the FTSE as well as alot of the American and European markets. 

I think keytrade charge £30 a trade on a FTSE stock plus a 0.005 % stock exchange tax with no yearly fees.

I'm sure there are others. 

I have a keytrade account and have purchased FTSE shares myself.
I'd would recommend it. I like the lack of yearly fees as I plan to hold long term.


----------



## Ravima (30 Apr 2007)

any Irish broker can buy shares in any quoted stock exchange. try www.sharewatch.com


----------



## papabravo (15 May 2007)

only back on today. cheers guys


----------

